# Tank mates for P. Neyerei in a 40Br?



## Timon (Apr 10, 2012)

I am pretty new with Victorians so let me know if I doing things right!
I have a small colony of P. Neyerei, supposedly Mwanza gulf but look more like Ruti island based on the profile (1 declared male-4 assumed females??), in a 40 Br with quite a bit of rocks.
I was wondering what tank mates I could add? is there other Vics i could add?I would rather keep only Victorians in that tank.
thanks for you inputs!
tim


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What are the dimensions of this tank?


----------



## Timon (Apr 10, 2012)

it's 36x18


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Based on my experiences with nyererei, I wouldn't even be attempting to keep them alone in a 40br. They were fairly high on the aggression level. I say get more nyererei, and see if you can make it work, but you might end up with aggression issues, or needing to move them to a larger tank.


----------



## Timon (Apr 10, 2012)

What about a smaller species of Vic like pseudocrenilabrus or hap "Kenya gold"?
Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I agree with Fogelhund...I keep the nyererei in a 48" tank or longer. I would not add another species in a 36" tank. They kenya gold instead of the nyererei might work better.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Timon said:


> What about a smaller species of Vic like pseudocrenilabrus or hap "Kenya gold"?
> Thanks


Certainly either of these should work in a 40 gallon, but instead of, not with.


----------



## Timon (Apr 10, 2012)

Tanks a lot for your help guys! i will see if i can get a bigger tank!


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

My Mwanzas were the most aggressive fish I've owned. My 2 males murdered most of the females, and then the second male bought it. However, they didn't do any major damage to their mbuna tankmates (in a 75g), despite plenty of chasing.


----------



## Timon (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------

